# first time



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

about 6 months ago i bought the ams pro reciever for my bow that i bought at a pawn shop... well last night i finally got to use it!! it was awesome! my friend lives on lake conroe and a buddy of ours has access to his gpas boat so we all went out at around 9 pm and hit up all the grassy shorelines....if anybody has any tips please let me know! also if anyone needs an extra person send me a pm!...have bow will travel

marsh


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Bowfishing is a drug. U just can't get enough of it. What kinds of fish and how many did yall shoot?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

we shot about 5 or 6 gasper goo and atleast 20 carp and 5 or 6 alligator gar...pretty good night if you ask me....im already addicted to it


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Bowfishing is really addictive and I have no other spring or summer hobbies any more. Also alligator gar are protected in Texas so you can only shoot one per day per person. But dont worry because there are no alligator gar on cornhole...those were shortnose and spotted gar and they have some longnose gar in there too...just no alligator gar. If you saw one next to a shortnose you would understand immediately. MUCH wider mouth and a double row of top teeth.

I can give you some advice....stop fishing in cornhole because that lake sucks for bowfishing!!! They loaded the lake up with grass carp and they ate all the grass out of the lake and turned it back into a mudhole. Oh and you cant shoot the grass carp there either. Thought they learned their lesson in the 80's. You should have seen it 3 years ago after Rita....it was crystal clear and fish were everywhere but the jet skiers hated all the grass I guess. We only go to cornhole when we are testing equipment or getting ready for some real bowfishing.

You are far better off heading over to Livingston or even the Trinity River. It is muddy when the river is up but there are ALWAYS lots of fish and at least there is a real reason for the muddy water. Plus there are plenty of gator gar and buffalos on both.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bowfishrp said:


> Congrats!!! Bowfishing is really addictive and I have no other spring or summer hobbies any more. Also alligator gar are protected in Texas so you can only shoot one per day per person. But dont worry because there are no alligator gar on cornhole...those were shortnose and spotted gar and they have some longnose gar in there too...just no alligator gar. If you saw one next to a shortnose you would understand immediately. MUCH wider mouth and a double row of top teeth.
> 
> I can give you some advice....stop fishing in cornhole because that lake sucks for bowfishing!!! They loaded the lake up with grass carp and they ate all the grass out of the lake and turned it back into a mudhole. Oh and you cant shoot the grass carp there either. Thought they learned their lesson in the 80's. You should have seen it 3 years ago after Rita....it was crystal clear and fish were everywhere but the jet skiers hated all the grass I guess. We only go to cornhole when we are testing equipment or getting ready for some real bowfishing.
> 
> You are far better off heading over to Livingston or even the Trinity River. It is muddy when the river is up but there are ALWAYS lots of fish and at least there is a real reason for the muddy water. Plus there are plenty of gator gar and buffalos on both.


thanks for all the info...i dont believe these were grass carp we were shooting..just common carp...how do you tell the difference between the two?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Common carp (also called german) are orange/yellowish and typically have a taller body. Grass carp are grey and shaped like a torpedo and yes, they are fast too. Google the two and you will easily see a difference. I have never seen a buffalo in cornhole so no need to worry about them.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Bowfishing*

Marsh, ya got me beat.... I'm addicted to bowhunting and hunt all season long with my bow. I have been trying to go bowfishing all summer and either I cant get anyone to come along or I dont have my ***** together... it seems like its always something. I have a 14' flatbottom and live around the colorado and brazos river so I have plenty of room to roam but still have yet to poke any tail...

-Sweat :texasflag


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

If you can rig up some lights you will see 100 times more fish. I am like everyone else and started out shooting them in little creeks in the daytime. Then we started going down to Garcias creek new lake texana and shooting them in the day. Then once we got some real lights hooked at (500watt hallogens or brighter) we saw thousands.

Once I finish my boat I will be happy to take other with me.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you take me too. Can't wait for a ride in that tank.
Like bowfishrp said, don't do it if you ain't got time for another sport. Bowfishing
is all consuming. There is no off season!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Well there IS an offseason to me....got to go chase deer late in the year and since I am a thin blooded Texan, I hate getting on the water when it is cold out. 
And yeah Tony you got yourself an invite too!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

What I meant by no off season is that as soon as you hang up your shotgun from late season duck hunting you pick up the bowfishing rig. Then you don't put it down till Sept. when the silver bullets start flying and it all just flows along, rather rapidly now days, into one long hunting and fishing adventure. No off season! All I can say is that I'm glad my wife fishes and bowfishes with me.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, I seen the invite, but not sure what it's gonna do for me. Hey, how come you have more rep power than me, I haven't ****** anyone off on this site yet. Unlike that other fishing forum. Ha Ha


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No clue and dont even know what that means.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweat said:


> Marsh, ya got me beat.... I'm addicted to bowhunting and hunt all season long with my bow. I have been trying to go bowfishing all summer and either I cant get anyone to come along or I dont have my ***** together... it seems like its always something. I have a 14' flatbottom and live around the colorado and brazos river so I have plenty of room to roam but still have yet to poke any tail...
> 
> -Sweat :texasflag


its so much fun we actually went again the other night but it was really muddy cause of all the rain...send me a pm if you ever need/want someone to go with you...

me and my buddy texasboy89 are just now starting to get into it right now texasboy is better than me cause his lucky *** lives on the lake

something that i have learned is when shooting aim low..then aim lower
marsh


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol o yea we have good times and going out everyday dose help a little but im always ready to go bowfishing or any kind of outdoors event if yall ever need an extra im ready to go


----------



## ditchfisher (Nov 6, 2010)

it is that crack cocain of fishing all you need is one hit and you are hooked


----------

